# Firefox 3.5 use 50% of CPU , but in PC-BSD



## mfaridi (Oct 16, 2010)

I use FreeBSD 8.1 and I use Gnome and I use Firefox 3. Firefox always uses 50% of CPU and sometimes it uses more than 100% CPU and I can't use another application. But I install PC-BSD in virtualbox and install Firefox 3.6 and Firefox do not use more CPU and work better than Firefox I installed on FreeBSD. Can this happen because of different version of Firefox or another thing? Maybe team of PC-BSD uses different configuration?


----------



## mfaridi (Oct 17, 2010)

Can I find way to solve this problem and Firefox dose does not use more CPU ,.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know the solution but I guess that firefox is not the problem for so hight CPU. Even you use Pentium 4 on 2,6 Ghz, 50% is too much and I don't believe that firefox needs so much CPU. (My opinion. I don't use firefox)


----------



## mfaridi (Oct 17, 2010)

but But in virtualbox, I install PC-BSD, and I do not have this problem.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 17, 2010)

I guess because PC-BSD comes more "autoconfigured"? Maybe is any line you should add on /etc/sysctl.conf about Firefox? Crashes, hight cpu etc, may have to do with kernel? Also have you check / uncheck the last flag on firefox35 on ports? This are 2 possibilities they came to my mind. Maybe have nothing to do. Also you can try with [cmd=]pkg_add -r firefox35[/cmd] I think with pkg_add, packages comes already prebuilt with default flags.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe some faulty extension? Try disabling them all, including Flash, PDF, etc. plugins.


----------



## ahavatar (Oct 18, 2010)

It could be unrelated, but I have a performance issue with Firefox on my 8.1-STABLE box -  visiting some sites with Firefox makes my PC crawl and not responding.

I've changed to Opera, and speed-wise, it is better than Firefox except that Korean input method becomes buggy.


----------

